

Gitmarks helps you keep track of cool projects on Github - jacksonh
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbjampjhnhcfjgcapnkkbolmjghhpiio
Gitmarks is a Chrome extension for Github.<p>I created Gitmarks because hackernews leads me to so many cool looking projects that I want to keep track of.  For awhile I was watching all of them, but that was muddying up my News Feed.  I didn't really care about these projects development, just didn't want to lose track of them.
======
Pewpewarrows
I've been wanting something like this for a while. I'm really surprised the
GitHub devs never recognized the fact that most of the time people just want
to earmark a project for later reference rather than wanting to be notified of
every little change to it. Besides projects I'm collaborating on, there's very
few I need a commit activity of in my feed every time I log in.

